# iPhone Stolen



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Friend of mines iPhone 4 was stolen last night at a bar. Its gone! He didnt have Find My damn iPhone app so he is SOL. He replaced it today with a new one.

If you guys have iPhones, make sure you install the Find My iPhone App and sign up and config and test it. Its free for iPhone 4 people or free if you have Mobile Me account. You can wipe your phone remotely too.


----------

